
Tcl for Web Nerds - luu
http://philip.greenspun.com/tcl/
======
ewindisch
I've used TCL embedded in other languages as a routing framework for HTTP
requests. Note that TCL has a restricted sandbox mode which makes this fairly
safe, if implemented correctly. It might sound silly, but it's forward-polish
notation which matches both shell and REST semantics.

Using TCL, it is possible to write an app which has a CLI client which
matching the REST interface _and_ can interpret written scripts. This has
proven to be quite powerful in my experience.

The other thing is that embedded language sandboxes usually aren't so
different that supporting other languages for scripting operations isn't a big
deal. Where I used this, it was also possible to POST javascript to the server
to batch execute API commands that would otherwise have to be performed via
REST. Our client-side javascript API worked the same as the server-side API,
so code could be written and run locally, or shipped to the server for batch
processing.

------
b1twise
[http://www.rubylane.com/info/careers](http://www.rubylane.com/info/careers)

If you want to code in TCL for the web, we'd love to hear from you.

~~~
biomimic
Need any algorithm development?

------
alricb
Note that the reason Greenspun used TCL was because it was used by AOLServer:
"AOLserver was the first HTTP server program to combine multithreading, a
built-in scripting language, and the pooling of persistent database
connections." [1]

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOLserver](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOLserver)

------
biomimic
I wrote this text summarizer in pure Tcl:
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/ts.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/ts.html)

